# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  28.10.2011 - Smells Like Progressive: Dream Theater covers - Филармония

## Mephisto

28 октября в филармонии состоится концерт проекта Smells Like Progressive с  Одесским сведенным оркестром.  
Будут исполнены песни группы Dream Theater.  

Справки по телефонам: 725-69-03, 725-01-89.
*Билеты от 30 до 70 грн. * 

Дополнительная информация http://vkontakte.ru/club27613523

----------


## nynikak

Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## whitesnake1982

Интересно будет послушать как у них получится отыграть столь сложную и красивую музыку! Очень жду!! Билетов уже очень мало!!!

----------


## nynikak

мега! мега! мега... это просто .. нет слов! в зале не было мест! это кайф))))))))... хочу еще!!!!!!!!..

а еще хочу себе в плей лист.. все что было )))) 

ооочень понравилось!!

----------

